

Source Lovers: Fund raising the hacker way - potomak
http://sourcelovers.r13.railsrumble.com

======
sono_la_gii
It would be useful to include a way to fund new features for open source
projects. Anyway good job for a 48 hours competition.

------
m3nTe
I love the idea, it is simple and really useful to the opensource community,
great jobs guys!

